# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Heilige Hart (Campus Sint-Jan)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Heilige Hart (Campus Sint-Jan)
Houtemstraat 115
Tienen 

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Heilige Hart


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Heilige Hart.*

----------

